# Springfield GI 1911 A1 5"



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I did it after some common scense hit me...







The absolute best groups I have ever fired came from a 1911 A1 of another brand. The SA GI replaces a Taurus Tracker 455SH4" that for the life of me can't figure out why it had such a hard trigger pull... felt like 14 pounds. And fooling with those steller clips was a joke for reloading. It was a nice light firearm with its Titainium 23 oz weight, but if its just purdy and can't be handled well then its just a paper weight.

After watching I realized what I was missing *AGAIN* and that was a quality firearm such as the Springfield Armory GI 1911 A1.

My new SA GI 1911 A1 is sitting atop of a 16" round stone lazy susan that made at work. I figured it gives it a nice back drop and reflection


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Nice pistol and nice stone.:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice gun 

Give that sucker a trigger job and U will be all set


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I love mine! Hope you love yours!


----------



## reflection01 (Jun 22, 2006)

hey gunut, that's a great SA pics!!! great gun - shoot safe and here is my SA Mil-Spec:


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

You have found your brain!
This is wonderful.
Now you must shoot. a lot!!!

AFS


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I need to get one of those GI models.


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

Guys after I posted the other day, I had a very mild stroke, and well my 4th holiday was spent in the hospital. So now I am biting at the bit to go out and do some shooting, the doctor said to relax, and shooting relaxes me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow. Sorry to hear that man! Hope U feel better soon


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

*1911*

nice congrats


----------

